# PHK's NSA operation ORCHESTRA Annual Status Report

## miroR

It's about this video:

NSA operation ORCHESTRA Annual Status Report 

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:NSA_operation_ORCHESTRA_Annual_Status_Report.webm

where the link to the video is:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/79/NSA_operation_ORCHESTRA_Annual_Status_Report.webm

I had tried downloading it (and again just now retried downloading it), not for me, because I (didn't check, but I should) have it archived from earlier times, and, in my understanding, but the reason I post here is to verify it, that video downloads only partly.

That is, it's some 60 minutes long, but it downloads only less than 15 minutes.

It's a very important, and public, matter, completely legal, very useful to know.

In slow time, I'll try and search the links about it, as I did previously write about it on Debian Forums and on Gentoo Forums, but...

...But the most important thing that gices the reader/viewer complete information, about the issue, is the video itselt, so...

...So, can somebody, pls., check if it is really the case, or is it that it download crippled only for me.

I'm asking because I may (probably) help, having (probably) the complete, previously archived, video.

But, pls., in the latter case, in really slow time. I'm generally overwhelmed with work.

Thanks!

----------

## jonathan183

The page you linked to only played part of the video for me, but the source link at the bottom of the page did play the whole video. I have downloaded the link which is 357MB and it appears to contain the full video.

----------

## miroR

 *jonathan183 wrote:*   

> The page you linked to only played part of the video for me, but the source link at the bottom of the page did play the whole video. I have downloaded the link which is 357MB and it appears to contain the full video.

 

Hi jonathan183! 

Long time no talk!

Yiou mean this link?

http://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/fosdem-video/2014/Janson/Sunday/NSA_operation_ORCHESTRA_Annual_Status_Report.webm

(I'm asking because can't download right now.)

----------

## jonathan183

Yes http://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/fosdem-video/2014/Janson/Sunday/NSA_operation_ORCHESTRA_Annual_Status_Report.webm

I can also download if I go direct to the address using links2

----------

## miroR

 *jonathan183 wrote:*   

> Yes http://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/fosdem-video/2014/Janson/Sunday/NSA_operation_ORCHESTRA_Annual_Status_Report.webm
> 
> I can also download if I go direct to the address using links2

 

Yeay, I've been using links that you recommended to me way back... 

Wait a minute, although I don't want to clutter this topic with unrelated issues, this digression is still somewhat related, because I may be having difficulty understanding your meaning

(

in my previous post when I asked for more precise explanation by you... 

),

because I'm using the incomplete but the most promissing of all (IMO) Dillo browser... poor CSS support in Dillo... so objects on the page are not arranged as they should be...

So, I was saying [wait a minute, although I don't want to clutter this topic with unrelated issues]... it's here:

Updating and keeping your Gentoo non-poetterized

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1012022-start-25.html#7713692

It's there that we last talked. Aargh, time flies! I hope you're doing well...

But I wasn't downloading with Dillo, only browsing with it. I often just take the link and give it to wget (which Dillo would do anyway).

I'll test the link if it downloads all the 3xx MB for me, as soon as I will be able to.

Regards!

----------

## miroR

 *jonathan183 wrote:*   

> Yes http://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/fosdem-video/2014/Janson/Sunday/NSA_operation_ORCHESTRA_Annual_Status_Report.webm
> 
> I can also download if I go direct to the address using links2

 

BTW, you must have meant links-2, because:

```

# emerge -p links2

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                                  ... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "links2".

emerge: searching for similar names...

emerge: Maybe you meant any of these: www-client/links, www-client/elinks, sci-biology/plink?

```

And also:

```

# emerge -p www-client/links

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                  ... done!                

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/links-2.11.1:2::miro  USE="X bzip2 gpm jpeg ssl tiff unicode zlib -directfb -fbcon -ipv6 -livecd -lzma (-suid) (-svga)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

and do you see the

```

www-client/links-2.11.1:2::miro

```

the miro there? Don't remember why I installed it from my own overlay, but do you remember how I messed up the wiki page for Local Overlay or some such?

Regardless, I'm still light years from controling my own machines completely... Would never have reached where I am, on pretty safe grounds finally, without our devs making, and they are, making it for us: a good, really good FOSS Linux distro called Gentoo...

And I'm sure you remember the iptables which we discussed...

Fighting with the SSL decryption nowadays, and managed to (still a matter that I need to verify yet, but very probably)...

And managed to figure out a good advice on SPDY and HTTP2 in Firefox...

SSL Decode & My Hard-Earned Advice for SPDY/HTTP2 in Firefox

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1029408.html

( 2578 views at this time, started three weeks ago )

iptables there too, in the latter parts...

Oh well, I think I'm beeing a little too talkative...

----------

## jonathan183

You are correct, I normally use the links web browser - I only mentioned it so you would know it is not a script related issue.

I did see your other thread on ssl decoding, I did not have anything useful to add to it because it is not something I have particularly attempted.

Hope you are well ... and good luck with your ssl decoding and downloading the video.

As you can see from below wget should also work with the link ...

```
sg my_net_group 'wget http://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/fosdem-video/2014/Janson/Sunday/NSA_operation_ORCHESTRA_Annual_Status_Report.webm'

--2015-10-17 22:25:44--  http://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/fosdem-video/2014/Janson/Sunday/NSA_operation_ORCHESTRA_Annual_Status_Report.webm

Resolving ftp.heanet.ie... 193.1.193.64

Connecting to ftp.heanet.ie|193.1.193.64|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 374102074 (357M) [video/webm]

Saving to: 'NSA_operation_ORCHESTRA_Annual_Status_Report.webm.1'

A_operation_ORCHESTRA_Annu   1%[                                         ]   5.07M   477KB/s   eta 12m 45s^C
```

----------

## miroR

I mentioned (actually linked) to this topic from another topic ~amd64 eudev not detect missing udev-init-scripts dependency (which is not much related otherwise, but for a remark made there), and I said there that I would corroborate this topic with some links.

This one may be of use for readers. If you are in a rush, skip to my transcription of Poul-Heening Kamp's speach at that FOSS converence, it's a really great speech:

How to avoid stealth installation of systemd?

http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=116770&p=553266#p553266

And surely, let us know if the video is missing or incomplete... This is about freedom, about truth, about honesty in the still mostly free but under subtle/corrupt invasion/attack/intrusion/you-name-it *nix world.

----------

